# Just a few suggestions..



## Aeropars (9 Jul 2007)

Well done on the forum chaps! Just got a couple of pointers that i wanted to put forward.

firstly, i think the black on the forum is really hard on the eyes and think it should be in keeping with the design of the main site. 

On the main site, the size of the header just goes out the 1024 x 746 resolution which is todays benchmark resolution. If you were to remove the whitespace borders on each page it should bring it back in. Also, its more aesthetically pleasing to have a graphical headers like that blending with the browser.

Lee


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2007)

good call on the headers size, it was slightly too wide, anyway, fixed that 

as for the colour scheme on the forum, people really seem to like it so far, including me! haha.. i guess well see how it goes for a bit.  id rather we all lived with things as is for a bit, then maybe we can change things around a bit later.

thanks for your input though.


----------



## Aeropars (9 Jul 2007)

It just seems kinda random that we have ablack messageboard yet white main site. To establish an identity i would think it best to have a matching theme throughout the site.

Incidentaly, just checked the opening page and its stil the same. Forced a refresh incase it was a cached page but still the same.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2007)

well its not still the same here *ponder*

also, the site is green?


----------



## bobtail (9 Jul 2007)

I see the main page as a light yellowy green.
I would agree that the site forum is hard going on the eyes I think because members are ,and Im speaking for myself here aswell, getting on a bit we could use some help . Maybe if you loaded a selection of themes that individuals coud use to suit themselves.?


----------



## Aeropars (9 Jul 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> well its not still the same here *ponder*
> 
> also, the site is green?



I'll post a screenshot when i get home but its the one witht he 'inspiration' banner on the left.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2007)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Frolicsome_Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, its green.  Dont worry about a screenshot.

Anyway, we wont be changing the colours for the foreseeable future.  Ive had lots of PMs from people saying how much they like it!  Im also looking forward to not spending 8 hours a day building websites!


----------



## Aeropars (9 Jul 2007)

I'm confused, are you saying that its fixed on that version I've just said? I'm still getting a horizontal scroll bar if it is.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2007)

yes its fixed, and on the 4 peoples pcs ive had test it on, its fine on all of them... so im clueless as to why its not on yours.. which browser are you using?


----------



## Aeropars (9 Jul 2007)

Mm. very odd. I wonder if our proxy is caching it. Not sure how though as i've bypassed it with the same effect. I'll try from home.


----------

